# vB code (what is it)



## Joyce (Jul 8, 2005)

Also, Why is there an asterisk after my name and why does the edit icon show up in all of my posts?  Thanks.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 8, 2005)

The Edit icon is there to enable you to make changes / corrections to a post after you have submitted it.  You only see the Edit icon on your own posts.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

Joyce said:
			
		

> Also, Why is there an asterisk after my name and why does the edit icon show up in all of my posts?  Thanks.



The asterisk (in the Who's Online displays) indicates you have selected "invisible mode" in your profile.  Only you and the bbs staff will see you listed online, and with that asterisk.  Everyone else won't see you listed as online at all.

[edited to add:] As for vB code, click on the FAQ (frequently asked questions) link in the blue bar above, then search the FAQ for "vB code".


----------

